# Kitchen supplies in Wyndham resorts



## markb53 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am heading to Wyndham Bali Hai in Princeville, HI next Saturday. I am curious what I will find it their "starter" kit, so to speak. This is only the second Wyndham I have stayed in. The last one was Canterbury in SF and the 1 BRs only have a partial kitchen. I have also stayed in a WorldMark and they provided a few little bags of seasonings, coffee and tea, dishwasher soap, laundry detergent, etc. 
I am assuming I will get dishwasher soap and Laundry detergent. If I use them up can I get more or will I have to buy those items at the store. As far as basic kitchen items, will there be anything there to start us off, or will we have to buy everything we need before we get there. 
Just trying to decide if we should go to the store before we check in or after.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 16, 2012)

Make friends with the housekeeping crew.  They often have extra soaps, coffee, etc., on their carts.  Worse case you might have to purchase these items at the front desk or in a convenience store in the resort or nearby.

I can't say what is the situation at your particular resort but I've stayed in a dozen or so Wyndham resorts.  It varies from place to place.


----------



## Gracey (Dec 16, 2012)

When we stayed at wyndham kona resort, a very small salt & pepper were there.  Coffee supplies for maybe 2 days and a couple of laundry soaps.
Dish detergent and new sponge was also provided.  Kitchen was well stocked with dishes for cooking, colander, cutting board, pitcher to make drinks in....


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 16, 2012)

You might want to do a  "search" on soap to get some back ground info.

TUGGERs have been lamenting the reduction/elimination of   starter supplies and going green!

As far as a specific resort hopefully some who has stayed there recently can provide  current  policy.

Just to be  safe I pack   an empty pill jar  full of laundry and kitchen soap.

Other TUGGERs have a "shoe box" they pack with  basics.

I prefer to check in before going to store as some resorts like AVP have LK with around 10 cubic foot fridge and no oven so one  would shop differently than if a Presidential suite with deluxe kitchen.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 16, 2012)

*Wyndham Housekeeping Standards*

Wyndham sets the housekeeping standard for all the Wyndham managed resorts. What you get at one resort you get at every other Wyndham managed resort. If you need extra soap, etc., and even towels they'll give them to you because they want very positive feedback. Management is evaluated on comment cards and online surveys. RCI Gold Crown is what they strive to either maintain or obtain.

Sometimes maintenance fees increase because Wyndham ups their standards and the cost is passed onto the owners...


----------



## MFT (Dec 16, 2012)

I have forever thought it would be cool to have the TS Survival Pack that could be sold at stores near the resort or at the resort.  It would include a decent size salt and pepper shaker, extra packs of coffee, a half pound of sugar, and assorted spices.  As it is, we always buy these items, and end up tossing out the leftovers (which is minor in cost, but sort of sad).  My wife has this little spice container, that holds like 5 different spices that she brings (I always joke that TSA is going to bust her someday for thinking it's more than just spices!

We also bring our standard shopping list with us, which is pretty basic, but includes those things we want to pick up when we get there.  Because each time we are stocking from scratch, we have a decent list made out that has served us well every time we go for the basics.  We always try to throw into the cart some local beers, as well as maybe something food wise that is regional that we can't get at home.

Also, what ever store you go into, ask if they have a store "card".  Most major chains have cards as you know, and these cards can save you substantially (especially if you are in an area with high tourist traffic).  I think most people don't bother, and pay the higher prices, no questions asked.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 16, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> Wyndham sets the housekeeping standard for all the Wyndham managed resorts. What you get at one resort you get at every other Wyndham managed resort. If you need extra soap, etc., and even towels they'll give them to you because they want very positive feedback. Management is evaluated on comment cards and online surveys. RCI Gold Crown is what they strive to either maintain or obtain.
> 
> Sometimes maintenance fees increase because Wyndham ups their standards and the cost is passed onto the owners...



Wyndham may set the standards for all the Wyndham Managed Resorts, however, in my experience, they are not the same across resorts.  For example, I just got back from Shawnee Mountain, Ridge Top.  

No bag of popcorn
No salt and peper
1 bag of dishwasher powder
no diswashing liquid
soap was still there
no shampoo
no body location
no conditionors
no mouthwash
no coffee
no hot cholocate

It is nice to be at a Wyndham resort that typically provides these items. 

On an earlier visit, the gift shop had told me that they had gotten word through Wyndham to take the room supplies and sell them through the gift shop.  Did not check this trip to see what of any of the missing items were in the gift shop.

I wonder under the above system how many people just rinse the dinnerware and put it away.  It might not be a bad idea to bring the basics with you and wash the kitchenware prior to use as the Wyndham changes march on.

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=170472

As for the Gold Crown RCI ratings, bear in mind Wyndham Worldwide controls both Wyndham Vacation Resorts and RCI.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 16, 2012)

I just went on the Wyndham website and on a Wyndham Shawnee Village- Crestview page it states: "Units are provided with a full starter pack of supplies for the kitchen and bathrooms".

From sitting on a Wyndham Board of Directors as a token owner, the policy is to equip kitchen and bathroom with necessities. The resort manager won't last too long if the resort is selling them.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 16, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> I just went on the Wyndham website and on a Wyndham Shawnee Village- Crestview page it states: "Units are provided with a full starter pack of supplies for the kitchen and bathrooms".
> 
> From sitting on a Wyndham Board of Directors as a token owner, the policy is to equip kitchen and bathroom with necessities. The resort manager won't last too long if the resort is selling them.



That is entirely possable.  Wyndham was the developer for Crestview.  Shawnee Mountain - Ridge Top was one of the old Farifield Resorts and is a different Board of Directors.  I understand that there are a number of HOAs that make up the Shawnee Village cluser of resorts.  Do not get me wrong, we stay at the cluster of resorts frequently and all of the resorts are very nice resorts, however, the Management Group on site and the on site sales staff are something else.

Other threads have made reference to how the old fixed and floating weeks were orphaned by the UDI program, maybe the same effect is in progress here, a difference in service levels depending on who the orginal developer is/was?


----------



## 55plus (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not on any of the Shawnee boards - I'm on the Wyndham Glacier board, but the standards are suppose to be the same across the Wyndham managed resorts spectrum.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 16, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> I'm not on any of the Shawnee boards - I'm on the Wyndham Glacier board, but the standards are suppose to be the same across the Wyndham managed resorts spectrum.



You may be right on the supposed to be part, however, some Shawnee Village staff justify the differences in the way the differet resorts in the cluster of resorts are managed is based on the Wyndham being the developer of Shawnee Village Crestview.

http://familytreemaker.genealogy.com/users/w/o/r/H-R-Worthington/BOOK-0001/0011-0001.html
http://www.manta.com/c/mmj93dq/shawnee-development-inc
http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=25


----------



## levatino (Dec 16, 2012)

Why not call the resort and ask?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 16, 2012)

One cannot logically extrapolate what one  Wyndham resort  does to other 75.

While no smoking and no pets  are well established I  am unaware of any published  policy dealing with   "starter  kits".

Indeed if Wyndham Corp.  did micro-manage all the resorts then it would follow they would all be RCI Gold Crown????

Back in the day of big flood   virtually all resorts did have an  list on kitchen counter detailing  everything from  paintings, to electronics, to spoons to  beer opener.

ICM's list is indicative of what I would expect  after adding laundry soap and a sponge, but have not found at any resorts recently. Based on my  recent stays and postings here most resorts  supply about half.

Ron's suggestion that flattery will get you every where  with HK works. General if one  trots down  to front desk there is a charge.


----------



## MFT (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm glad someone mentioned washing the dishes before using...  One thing we do is run the dishes and cutlery through the dishwasher the evening we get in.  And always wash in the sink any pots or pans we plan to use first.  I'm sure the family that just checked out of our unit were very clean, and did the right thing and washed the dishes prior... but I've seen some folks literally roll out of their units, bags of beer bottles in tow.  Just my phobia I guess.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 16, 2012)

I have seen slight difference between resorts. 

Most provide the same items: food items:  1 popcorn, 1 reg coffee, 1 decaf coffee, 2 -3 coffee courtesy packs (sugar, sweetner, stir stick), a few tea bags, 1 -2 hot chocolate, salt and pepper (airplane sized).

As far as supplies, dishwashing liquid soap, 3 -4 dishwasher packages, extra roll of paper towels, 1-2 packages of laundry detergent (if machines in unit),  2-3 rolls toilet paper (depends on number of Bath rooms), shampoo, conditioner and lotion.

I have seen a Worldmarks provide less than the usual wyndham stuff this but have received a spice set, salt and pepper (full size) but not at every worldmarks provided this.  No shampoo at both worldmarks this year.

Call the resort to be sure


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 16, 2012)

morrisjim said:


> I just went on the Wyndham website and on a Wyndham Shawnee Village- Crestview page it states: "Units are provided with a full starter pack of supplies for the kitchen and bathrooms".
> 
> From sitting on a Wyndham Board of Directors as a token owner, the policy is to equip kitchen and bathroom with necessities. The resort manager won't last too long if the resort is selling them.



I have spent multiple stays at Wyndham Shawnee. There are 6 (SIX) independent HOAs --- Ridgetop, River Village I, River Village II, Depuy, Crestview, Fairview Village.

You ain't experienced rustic til you have stayed in several of the different Shawnee villages. Be happy if you get ICE CUBE trays in the refrigerator. One bar of soap per bathroom. One DW soap packet. One decap coffee packet. That is a VERY WELL STOCKED unit with supplies.

Oh, and that USAToday newspaper as a VIP whatever. It took me 5 visits and being a charming sweet person, before the front desk remembered to get it to my unit before lunch.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 16, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have spent multiple stays at Wyndham Shawnee. There are 6 (SIX) independent HOAs --- Ridgetop, River Village I, River Village II, Depuy, Crestview, Fairview Village.
> 
> You ain't experienced rustic til you have stayed in several of the different Shawnee villages. Be happy if you get ICE CUBE trays in the refrigerator. One bar of soap per bathroom. One DW soap packet. One decap coffee packet. That is a VERY WELL STOCKED unit with supplies.
> 
> Oh, and that USAToday newspaper as a VIP whatever. It took me 5 visits and being a charming sweet person, before the front desk remembered to get it to my unit before lunch.



On rustic you are absolutly right.  Everyone appears to like Crestview, judging from relatively availablity between the resorts. Ammenities aside, Ridge Top and Ridge Top Summit are my favorate places at Shawnee Village.  On a side note, someone is putting a boat load of money into construction upgrades at the sales center (aka Visitor Center, that is only the sales group as far as I can tell).

http://www.shawneeowners.com/villages.asp


----------



## LLW (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have seen slight difference between resorts.
> 
> Most provide the same items: food items:  1 popcorn, 1 reg coffee, 1 decaf coffee, 2 -3 coffee courtesy packs (sugar, sweetner, stir stick), a few tea bags, 1 -2 hot chocolate, salt and pepper (airplane sized).
> 
> ...



WM has system-wide standards. The standard WM procedure is _not_ to provide any shampoo, except recently sundry commercial advertising toiletry items have been found inside the "welcoming packs" you get from talking to the Resort Host/presentation scheduler. So you may be able to get shampoo - and maybe even a $75 Amex gift card - if you really need to. 

There are usually 2 small soap bars per bathroom, 2 each of laundry and DW detergent packets, 1 or 2 small bottles of liquid dish detergent, 1 each of regular and decaf coffee packets, several tea bags, 6 spice packets (garlic, onion, Italian, cinnamon, parsley, and red chili pepper), salt and pepper shakers (filled). But if you run out, you can usually get more from the front desk free of charge. EXCEPT: it seems Wyndham has been starting to put some "green" measures in place, so the days of free replacements may be slowly (or quickly) going away.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> On rustic you are absolutly right.  Everyone appears to like Crestview, judging from relatively availablity between the resorts. Ammenities aside, Ridge Top and Ridge Top Summit are my favorate places at Shawnee Village.  On a side note, someone is putting a boat load of money into construction upgrades at the sales center (aka Visitor Center, that is only the sales group as far as I can tell).
> 
> http://www.shawneeowners.com/villages.asp



2 points:
Summit and Ridgetop are NOT fun with a good icy storm. Actually, none of it is fun, as the ice causes major electric outages. Storm Sandy knocked out electric for almost a week.

Sales Center - bet they MOVE the checkin center there. All the better to get attendance. Current checkin is too busy with the pool and foot traffic for recreation to "sell" timeshares.

Another TUGGER said the 2nd floor is the phone center for selling Wyndham Direct, too. They might be doing the ADA adaptations for that as part of the renovations.


----------



## jebloomquist (Dec 17, 2012)

markb53 said:


> I am heading to Wyndham Bali Hai in Princeville, HI next Saturday. I am curious what I will find it their "starter" kit, so to speak. This is only the second Wyndham I have stayed in. .....
> Just trying to decide if we should go to the store before we check in or after.



The Bali Hai Villas resort is at the north end of Kauai and away from most opportunities to buy items at a reasonable price. My suggestion to you is that, while you are at the airport, you ask for directions to the Walmart which is in Lihue on the way to Princeville. You should be able to stock up on items that you feel you might need but couldn't carry with you.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2012)

I second Jim's suggestion for stocking up at Lihue Walmart. Food and drink in your unit is a must in Princeville --- unless you have lots of credit available on the plastic cards. I enjoyed Kauai this past April and only visited Princeville - when we drove out to that end of the road one day.


----------

